# Need success stories after d&c



## Becktoria

Hi everyone back to this forum again. Having a really awful emotional day today and I'm in desperate need of some positive stories.
I had a daughter July just gone at 36wks pregnant due to complete placenta abruption and she was born sleeping. Has to have d&c done in August due to retained placenta. Waited until December to ttc and was lucky enough to get pregnant 1st time trying. Then Saturday just gone had little tiny bit of brown discharge do decided to go hospital to get checked out, should of been 10wks. Had scan where I was told baby only measured 8.5 wks and no heartbeat. Completely and utterly devastated, double blow because of what happened last time. D&c done on Tuesday. I feel apart from you ladies who have had a loss that nobody understands me. I'm broken, suffocating in this awful emotion. All my family and friends even hubby are now saying maybe my body just isn't ready because of wha happened last time. Do you think you are more likely to miscarry if you have had a d&c, how long should I wait? And does anybody know of anyone who's had similar situation and now have their bundle of joy? After d&c on Tuesday I was determined to wait til the end of the year to ttc, as maybe I thought my body isn't ready, but today I'm a emotional wreck and all I want is a to try again and get my ray of sunshine. I just need some positivity. I feel as though I made so much progress after giving birth to my sleeping angel emotionally( maybe coz I got pregnant again) but since I've now had a missed miscarriage feel as though I've taken 20 steps back. :( xxx


----------



## Becktoria

Anyone with success stories ??:( x


----------



## alliekay

I have a success story, although not of my own...yet. my sister in law was in a situation that sounds very similar to yours. Her first son was born sleeping. She said the only thing that gave her some sort of peace was his face. He looked like a porcelain doll, beautiful and untouched by the cruelty of the world.
She waited nearly a year before conceiving her next, which ended in a mmc followed by a D&c at 9w4d.
She was distrought and determined to have her baby back. She got pregnant that cycle and now has a perfectly healthy baby girl. She is beautiful. She now says she's glad she didnt wait because she believes God gave her a perfect chance where her body was wanting another baby. 
All i can personally say is its up to you. I have just suffered through a miscarriage myself...and am terribly sorry to hear about both your losses. I can't imagine how you must feel. as hard as it is to believe, this all has to be happening for some strange reason. You can handle it eventhough sometimes its hard to even hold it together. You're strong and you WILL have a baby. 
On the medical aide of things, I'd just like to say that my Dr told me it is safe for any woman to try again after a D&C so long as there were no complications. She just has to be ready to accept a new baby. It happens quite easily after mc she said and she herself has now had two successful pregnancies immediately following a mc one at 12 weeks one at 8. I know theres nothing anyone can do to make it better but I hope you will have at least gotten some hope from this.
I too am currently TTC immediately following a D&C. If you need to talk or need support, please feel free to message me. 
Sending lots of sticky baby dust out to you and all of us. We deserve to be happy and deeserve a happy and healthy baby!


----------



## BabyBumpNov

Im gonna talk about my non anesthetic D&C procedure, for those who are afraid or cannot get a general anesthsia for any reason. 

At first i had taken 30mg of some form of valium/antianxiety/relaxer 1 hr prior to my procedure. although i was not ``out`` of it, i felt much more calm then i was before. AND BELIEVE ME I WAS CRYING LIKE A BABY THINKING I MIGHT DIE AFTER THE D&C PAIN. Lollll

An hour later my husband and i went into the office, im still trembling from fear of the unknown. 

A nurse came in and gave me a injection near my buttocks (pain reliever) which felt like a normal shot but it stinged for about 5 seconds after but quickly went away. 

The doc came in, told me what he will do step by step, very slowly. He was very nice and said he will try his best to make me feel comfortable because he saw how terrified i was to start. 

He lubricated that Metal thing they use during a pap smear and inserted it very slowly and went well didnt feel a thing. He said he is about to numb the cervix with local anesthtics (this was my worst fear) but i kid you not it did not even feel like a injection and couldnt believe he was already done so fast. My husband was supportive and talking to me the whole time while he injected me so i was in my own lil world. 

He then left for about 10 mins for the numbing to take effect. He began to insert many rods to dialate my cervix, again NO PAIN AT ALL if anything maybe a little pressure, but very simple. Just make sure u get ur mind off of it, talk to someone near you, or just breath. But honestly without doing all that, it did not even hurt. 

Next he took a small vaccum device and inserted it into my unterus, this is when it got a bit uncomfortable, not painful, but pressure and kind of like cramps. 

Next thing u know, the doc said u are done. Everything went great. And im here now at home doing chores. 

It can be emotionally tough but God made us strong. We can do it but DO NOT CRY AND DEPRESS URSELF IN FEAR OF PAIN, IT IS NOT PAINFUL AT ALL. trust me plz because i want no women to be scared thinking they NEED to be put under. I was thinking i did, but if god forbid for it to happen again, i would def do it this way again but this time with no fear or anxiety. 

I really reccomend having someone with u in the room to talk to u about funny random stuffand squeeze ur hand. BELIEVE IT OR NOT MY HUSBAND MADE ME LAUGH THROUGHOUT THE PROCEDURE! 

BLESS U ALL BE STRONG:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi I thought I would tell you my story. I had a missed miscarriage feb 2013 and had to have a d&c. I started trying as soon as my cycles returned and fell again within 2 cycles but did not know as it was ectopic and I continued to have a period. I was taken to a and e one night in incredible pain and lost my right tube. My heart was broken and I thought I would never have a baby! The doctors kept saying there was no link and I was unlucky. I went on the next month to have precancerous cells on my cervix and had to have surgery to remove them which I was told I had to wait 8 weeks before trying again (the wait killed me!) well I am now 18 weeks pregnant with a little boy and feel him wiggle. His due date is a few days before my first angel baby. Please don't give up I really did reach a point where I couldn't get any lower but it will happen eventually. Big hugs


----------



## confusedprego

I'm so sorry for your loss, hun :hugs: and can only imagine the emotional low you're in right now but you will get there! I had a D&C in August of 2011 - should have been 9 weeks and baby only measured 6.5 weeks with no heartbeat. I had a D&C and the doc recommended I wait two normal cycles before trying again as the scraping of the lining of the uterus can irritate some women and it's best to be "safe than sorry". However, there are plenty of women on here who have had D&C's and have gone on to have successful pregnancies immediately afterwards. For me - the two cycles of waiting were better for me emotionally than physically. I think it's important to spend some time with your partner and make sure you're both OK. 

Anyway - we started trying again after two cycles from the D&C and immediately fell pregnant with our son that was born in July of 2012. We fell pregnant again in November of last year and unfortunately lost that baby as well (not D&C). I'm pregnant again now but all seems to be well so far - we'll see! I think some of us are just not as lucky as others but when we get through it, we appreciate our lives that much more. I wish you the best of luck and try to keep your head up - you will get there but try to do something for yourself and your partner to get through this difficult time. 

Lots of :hugs:


----------



## nicb26

Hello lovely, I am so so sorry for your losses. I have had two early miscarriages, but just cannot imagine the heartbreak of losing a baby so late in pregnancy. I really dont think it's that your body isn't ready - in fact if your body is used to being pregnant, it will be more ready for pregnancy if that makes sense. Havent been in your situation as I got pregnant with my daughter 4 months after d and c (after mc at 8 weeks), but I didn't want to read and run. If you need to take the time off ttc then by all means do so, but I don't think there is any medical reason to wait.

Good luck, I really do hope you get your baby soon xxx


----------



## dairymomma

I had a D&C last July for a m/c at 14weeks. (Surgery at 15 weeks since nothing was happening on it's own.) I got pregnant after one AF but it ended in m/c (blighted ovum) yet again. However, I got pregnant despite the fact that we were preventing at the time due to some medication I was taking and my doctor feels the pregnancy ended because of that, not the D&C. Then I found out I was pregnant just 5 weeks after that last miscarriage. I'm now 24 weeks and all is okay.


----------

